# W49 BOWIE FINISHED & ON THE BAY



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 20, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/142155542792?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2016)

Pappy, that better go a lot higher than $50!! I'm gonna have to keep an eye on that....... Tony


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 20, 2016)

LOL, thanks Kevin, in the above pic the two streaks are cat hairs, my Tom decided to scratch his belly while I was taking the pic...LOL


----------

